# My first*technically 2nd) iwagumi (10g) (new pics 10/4) (56k)



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

so i went to the local fish store (aquatek) and i got so inspired from some of takashi amano's work that i planned to build an iwagumi of my own. l picked up a 10g aquarium(l plan on taking off the top rim but still not sure about the bottom(i'd like to get feedback if you've done it before). 2 bags of ada amazonia ll soil and some rocks(l tried to keep the same type to make it even with the look and not sure of the name as they weren't labeled when i bought em) as far as lightning goes i plan on using this...

lights:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...y=20+inch+aquarium+light&queryType=0&offset=0

and i'm going to replace the bulb with this:
http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_PC_bulb_p/108-060.htm 
^better wpg 36> 28 hehe i plan on using dwarf hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) as my carpet. l took some photos just to give you guys some visual.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be nice  I like the texture on the stones.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

aquaticmaniac said:


> Looks like it's going to be nice  I like the texture on the stones.


 
yea that's the only reason i got it and it was pretty pointy to give it some height im just taking off the top rim of the 10g right now and boy it's such a pain with all the silicone


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

nice! I am also setting up a 10 gallon planted. Semi iwagumi


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic, Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

I say take off bottom and top. Unless your stand covers the bottom.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lol well i just broke the first 1' of the aquarium on the top part of the rim i guess i better go to walmart and pick me up another one tommorow but hey i learned my lesson BE PATIENT and don't rush which is what happened when i got 1 side loose i tried to make the whole rim come off simultaniously : / grr well im at a standstill...


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

some one said they had great luck using a wood plane to cut the top part of the rim off for ease of removal


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ouch! Be careful that you don't cut yourself.

In the future, keep switching to a new razor blade and be very patient!


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

What do you mean a wood plane?


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

Just kidding Googled it.

What's the biggest aquarium that you can go rimless from a standard tank?

40 gallon breeder maybe?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nerdyjon said:


> Just kidding Googled it.
> 
> What's the biggest aquarium that you can go rimless from a standard tank?
> 
> 40 gallon breeder maybe?


 
from what i've heard 40g is tops but remember it's 40g not 10 and no i was carefull not to cut myself and thanks for caring but tommorow i try it again with much more patience. l really want to get the bottom trim off too but not sure if it's worth it time-wise and for support. any suggestion?


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

The only problem with taking off the trim is that I have heard the glass are different sizes, but let me know how it goes!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ok iwagumi #2 i just came back from walmart and got me another one  time to go at it again.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

Patience....


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok top rim is completely gone and aquarium is intact no dents just scraping off all the silicone and give it a good wash i'm not sure about removing the bottom rim i'll think about it tommorow


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job. I'd leave the bottom rim on.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

CL said:


> Good job. I'd leave the bottom rim on.


lol i was just reading your thread funny and yea i went through hell and came back taking the top rim off and i think i'll take your advice and nice job on your tank man


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

nice job roud: round 2 goes to shadow haha


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

JennaH said:


> nice job roud: round 2 goes to shadow haha


haha you know i was so close to writing down that exact sentence when i finally completed the 2nd tank. i'm going to wash it out and lay the soil down and take some snapshots of the layout of the rocks.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ok here is the tank filled up with water. Nice aquascaping with the oranges don't you agree? Anyways water held fine time to add the ada amazonia ll and rocks.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ok here are the pictures of the layout (the soil and rock arrangement).l tried to add as much depth as i could pushing back the soil and giving it a downwards slope added two small rocks behind and in front of the layout to further increase it.l still need to order the tank's lights so i used my old 36' from my 40g in the meantime nice wpg eh? lt was hard trying to get a good picture because of how i placed the rocks and the coloring is very dark and texture.lm maybe thinking getting more taller rocks but they didn't have much of these type at the store so i'm pretty much screwed. Any opinions/advice is welcome.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l just wanted to point out how the far right rock blends in with the soil and it's pretty hard to see(i tried to make it as viewable but the color and texture seem to go against that. l'm also trying to decide wether to fill it up with water or wait until i get my light hood and bulb.Also l'm wondering if a aquaclear 30 would work on this tank l just don't want it to stir up the soil with the downpour, any suggestions? i'm also looking over my lights and double checking as i don't want to end up buying 2 because i made a poor first choice.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looking forward to watching your progress


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

*hunting for tank's lightning*

ok i'm having trouble trying to buy this set up for the 10g:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...arium+light&queryType=0&offset=0#ReviewHeader

it usually goes for about 40-70$ and i don't want to pay like 100-120 at some overpriced website.l looked everywhere and they're sold out. i was planning on replacing the bulbs with these by the way:

http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=108-060&Show=TechSpecs 

unless someone else knows some good lights for a 10g and the wpg can support hc or dwarf hairgrass.i'm going to use pressurized co2 by the way.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ok l got some new rocks(luckily they restocked and are all uniform) from the local store(aquatek) and i'm going to do some re-arranging to improve the rockscaping. l'll post pictures later on today.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

For lighting you can go to HD and pick one of those Hampton bay 27w desk lamp. Bulb rated at 6700k full spectrum. I have two of these over my 60F. $20 for each.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

boon said:


> For lighting you can go to HD and pick one of those Hampton bay 27w desk lamp. Bulb rated at 6700k full spectrum. I have two of these over my 60F. $20 for each.



gotcha i'll check it out but will 27w be enough?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

It should be. Many nanos on here uses the same light with really great growth. I purchased a coralife mini yesterday and between the two the desk lamp
is way brighter than the mini. The mini consist of two 9w bulbs. 

Sorry for long post. They're only $20 and if it doesn't work out you have a desk lamp
for a room or something. 

For plant growth IME I haven't try growing any fas stem plants yet but my marselia sp are sending out runners and I've only had them for no more than a week. The other growth I noticed are in the pearlweed in my 30gal. My 60f and my 30 are side by side and my pearlweed are growing towards the desk lamp.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

np about the long post i don't mind that's why they are here for and i'll do more research on it.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

*New rockscape*

New layout!! l felt like i didn't have enough stone last time so i got more and made this layout. l tried to make the rocks lean a bit as to copy the arrangement of rocks as how it seems in nature l think i hit the bullseye, and then plant the hc or dwarf hairgrass in between the foreground rocks.What do you guys think?

here are more links to pictures from the ones below(i ran out of room )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4371845302/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4371096831/sizes/l/


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh very nice layout!!!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ok so i followed boon's advice and got the hampton bay's sunlight lamp.Currently it consists of a 27w 6500k for 20$ not bad for the money  i am glad i bought it l just hope it's enough for the plants. l also got 2 bulbs for it just in case they discontinue it (i get really worried about my future investment).

here is a pic of the look of the light and with the light i'm going to make a trip to the lfs and buy some dwarf hairgrass and fill it up with water and start planting!


light:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4373418699/

with lights:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4374172896/sizes/l/


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Nue said:


> Oh very nice layout!!!


Thanks and yea i wanted to add more rocks because my first layout seemed pretty empty and i know that simple is more in the style of iwagumi but i wanted to emphasize the rocks .


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

layout looks great! not much room left for planting though.. what kind of flora were you planning?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it, though, I would remover the rock in the front, second from the left, and the big rock in the back right, maybe turn it so it is pointing a bit more towards the front or something.
Good job!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

JennaH said:


> layout looks great! not much room left for planting though.. what kind of flora were you planning?


Thanks i'm glad you liked it.l wanted to scape around it that's why it's a bit crowded. l notice some people want more carpet than rocks but l think the piece should be focused on the rocks. dwarf hairgrass is what i'm going to use.



CL said:


> I like it, though, I would remover the rock in the front, second from the left, and the big rock in the back right, maybe turn it so it is pointing a bit more towards the front or something.
> Good job!


the only thing about the turning is that the texture wouldn't show as much and that's the eye candy in the way this type of rock lays out. l really wanna keep the 2nd rock to the left because it's the best looking one in my opinion but i know it's very big and might not accomodate the entire look.i'm still deciding.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ok l finally filled it up with water and planted the dwarf hairgrass. lt's still a bit clouded as you can see. enjoy and leave comments!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4374898764/sizes/l/


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

*going shopping*

l got me a drop checker, l thought it was very cheap:

http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=chameleon-drop-checker

and the bubble counter/diffuser i'm planning on getting is this:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/diffuser-spiro-500.html

can't wait to see how the hairgrass responds


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ok here is a clearer picture of the tank day 2,yesterday was too foggy so i wanted to update.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4378140546/sizes/l/


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

well i think i decided on what type of fish im planning on getting. Either harlequin rasbora, microrasbora nana, or white cloud montain minnows. i'm really into the small schooling fish behind a massive background/aquascape type of look,makes it really stand out in my opinion.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

So i was taking a look at the tank and noticed this . l can't believe i'm getting runners already at day 3 and no co2(waiting for my diffuser/bubble counter and drop checker to arrive *pulls out hair*. you might have to click the zoom button on this page since it's hard to see it without it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4382333881/


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm glad to see that that light is working for you roud:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks l'm still thinking about moving the big three rocks around maybe face em towards the front, but i'm willing to wait and see how it turns out after some dhg grows out. Also do you think adding another one will be too much for the 10g or keep it at 1 for a while and see how it works out?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll say keep it at one since your tank length wise it's not long. I use two because my tank is 24x12x7.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

gotcha, yea like they say, if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

well l narrowed down my choice for fish and i think these little guys are gonna have to take my pick. so tiny yet so colorful. Not sure on how many i plan to get since it's just a 10g and i've never kept em but i'll do some research on google and check it out.

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images_orig/boraras_brigittae/brigittae3_a.jpg
http://www.invertzfactory.com/images_orig/rasbora_maculata/boraras_maculatus.jpg


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

I like the layout, and those are some nice rocks. One thing I would consider, though, is removing, or at least adjusting the rock on the back right. It doesn't exactly match the large two rocks to the left, and right now your focal point is pretty much in the center of the tank. I think it might look more natural if you tried to move it more to one side. Just my opinion, though.

Also, you have a lot of stones that are pretty flat and low. Are you worried about the hairgrass in front blocking them, since it gets a few inches high? Or are you just going to keep it aggressively trimmed?


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

niiicee


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Dr. Acula said:


> I like the layout, and those are some nice rocks. One thing I would consider, though, is removing, or at least adjusting the rock on the back right. It doesn't exactly match the large two rocks to the left, and right now your focal point is pretty much in the center of the tank. I think it might look more natural if you tried to move it more to one side. Just my opinion, though.
> 
> Also, you have a lot of stones that are pretty flat and low. Are you worried about the hairgrass in front blocking them, since it gets a few inches high? Or are you just going to keep it aggressively trimmed?


thanks alot & yea l was thinking alot about that far right rock. maybe this weekend i might follow you and cl's advice and do some tinkering around with it maybe even point it a bit towards the center or to the right of the tank?. and as for the hairgrass covering the stones i'm probably gonna trim it/pull it out and replant it elsewhere so the carpet spreads faster i'lll just have to becarefull not to stir up the gravel too much. l was even thinking about adding another type of plant at MOST such as flame moss and burrowing it below the rocks and kind of surround the rocks with it and keep it nicely trimmed.





BMueller777 said:


> niiicee


thx


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

So i did a api test on my iwagumi cause i was curious to see the results and here they are:
ph=6.4
ammonia=2.0ppm due to unestablished biological filter
nitrite=.25ppm same as above
nitrate=5.0ppm same as above
kh=4
phosphates=3.5ppm

l think imma convert this tank to the "time-out" tank for any bad fishies. That'll show those bastards!


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

great hard scape. I vote for the little guy in the first link.

cheers-K


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

kyle3 said:


> great hard scape. I vote for the little guy in the first link.
> 
> cheers-K


Thanks and yea i'm gonna get those exact ones. Speaking of other things l just got my co2 diffuser/bubble counter in the mail!!!!! now for my drop checker.....
Here is a picture of how it looks like. Most of the dhg is showing signs of runners, that drop checker needs to hurry up l hate not having co2!


----------



## prestonp (May 11, 2009)

hey shadow,
thats a great looking hardscape. where did you get those rocks? im in austin, and im looking to set up an iwagumi layout too. 

Thanks


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

great hardscape


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

prestonp said:


> hey shadow,
> thats a great looking hardscape. where did you get those rocks? im in austin, and im looking to set up an iwagumi layout too.
> 
> Thanks


thanks & go to aquatek on burnet, l simply love that place. they recently got a rock shipment in and have crates of different types. l went in there today to check out the availability of my rocks but were few left. maybe they'll restock soon. Even if they don't got the certain rocks i got they got a HUGE selection of others in various sizes that you wont be dissapointed.



F22 said:


> great hardscape


thanks man


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

This looks really promising. Can't wait for it to fill in.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> This looks really promising. Can't wait for it to fill in.


thanks for the kind words and yea that's what i like about the hobby. lt takes time and patience for the true beauty to come alive. l'm the type of aquascaper that l don't need to look at a beautiful planted aquarium when l first set it up, l don't focus on the short comings but on the long ones, l picture myself having vision and look ahead in what the future holds for me. The carpet plays a big role and i like mines to develop over time and the reward is a pleasant sight to behold.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Very Impressive! I love the look to those rocks!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, l really got tired of seeing the same traditional Seiryu-seki stone, Maten stone, or Shou stone style iwagumi's. Don't get me wrong l love them but l wanted to try a different approach, a more original one. l was basically taking a risk and l don't regret it.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a weekly update enjoy!
Just shows how big the dhg has grown so far without co2. *Still waiting for it to arrive...*









my favorite piece in the aquarium l plan on surrounding it with dhg









The runners have doubled in size









Just a close up of the left side's dhg doubling in size









FTS day 11


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Diggin' the scape.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks it's coming along far better than what i thought without the co2, i'm even thinking about not adding it now that i've seen such good results. maybe just do small nutrient dosing and big water changes to keep the excess nutrients to a low.


----------



## jdaddie (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm really liking the setup. The stones look great,should look great after the DHG has filled in!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

jdaddie said:


> I'm really liking the setup. The stones look great,should look great after the DHG has filled in!


thanks,and yup that's the plan, simple yet breathtaking to look at.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

well l got some fertilizers from gla, a co2 splitter to run co2 to both my 10g and 40g. *still waiting for drop checker* lf it's something l can't stand is waiting forever for a delivery and i'm pretty sure most of yall feel the same as well. so far the dhg seems to love the desk lamp, either that or the ada soil. l'm very tempted to add hc but l don't want to interfere with the look.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice start. The rocks look great.

What's the Minimalist Aquarium Movement mean in you signature? I read the Iwagumi3 link but I didn't really understand what they were going for, other than scaping Iwagumi style tanks.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks! l thought long and hard about the set-up and it payed off. l'll try to adress your question as best as possible. The article does a much better job at explaining that but i'll try to explain it in a simpler way if possible. lt's basically to sum it up in a sentence or two, that you don't need to have a complicated set-up to have that "OH MY GOD!" expression you feel when you look at a takashi amano tank. less if more in a iwagumi type set-up and the rocks are basically what make up the set-up and the flora follows. ln an iwagumi type set-up you don't have many plants like a dutch style tank. it's basically down to 1 or 2 unless you like to break the rules well that's entirely up to you. Hope that helps if you have any other questions just feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great start man. Looking forward to your updates. Grow that HG!!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks l'm trying, l think i'm seeing what might be green hair algae but it's barely noticeable, i'll just have to keep a close eye on it. l'm probably gonna add some fish sometime next week i'm just looking for some nice schooling fish. l kinda wanted to stay away from neon/cardinals and wanted to try something different. l'm still doing my research. l wish i still lived in orange county then i'd have a better chance at borrowing your camera


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> thanks! l thought long and hard about the set-up and it payed off. l'll try to adress your question as best as possible. The article does a much better job at explaining that but i'll try to explain it in a simpler way if possible. lt's basically to sum it up in a sentence or two, that you don't need to have a complicated set-up to have that "OH MY GOD!" expression you feel when you look at a takashi amano tank. less if more in a iwagumi type set-up and the rocks are basically what make up the set-up and the flora follows. ln an iwagumi type set-up you don't have many plants like a dutch style tank. it's basically down to 1 or 2 unless you like to break the rules well that's entirely up to you. Hope that helps if you have any other questions just feel free to send me a pm.


Ok gotcha thanks for the condensed version. I was familiar with the Amano style tanks, but I couldn't really understand the gist of the Iwagumi3 link. I think you are our to prove their concept on this one and it looks like you are on the way to doing so! I can't wait to see it grown in and stocked :thumbsup:


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Loving it, !shadow!. Very, very nice. Keep this thread updated!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad you like it, and don't worry l try to keep it updated as often as l can. l don't plan on tearing down this thing anytime soon. This baby is going for long term!


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Hot diggety! I know the feeling of seeing huge amounts of runners from a foreground plant, tiny blades sticking out of the substrate. It is such a feeling of accomplishment. Only.. I have only achieved it with dwarf Sag...

This will be pretty intense when it is done.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like your scape those rock look awesome. Do you know what type of rocks are these? Can't wait to see some fish in there, the ones you picked are gonna look sooo good in there  



!shadow! said:


> ok i'm having trouble trying to buy this set up for the 10g:
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...arium+light&queryType=0&offset=0#ReviewHeader


Why were you having trouble getting these lights? I got that same light on my 10g and I love it. Got it from Big Al's as well, actually the review on them is from me :hihi: I get 2.8wpg but I replaced a bulb with a 10000k one.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't think it will be too much. I know you are going minimalism, but in this case, that is a lot of rocks. I think you should add some taller weeds in the back. It will look incredible with some nice bright carpeting between the rocks. Maybe create a boundary of shadow between the weeds and the carpeting.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

funkyfish said:


> I really like your scape those rock look awesome. Do you know what type of rocks are these? Can't wait to see some fish in there, the ones you picked are gonna look sooo good in there
> 
> 
> Why were you having trouble getting these lights? I got that same light on my 10g and I love it. Got it from Big Al's as well, actually the review on them is from me :hihi: I get 2.8wpg but I replaced a bulb with a 10000k one.


Well the site does say "sold out"  



benon said:


> I don't think it will be too much. I know you are going minimalism, but in this case, that is a lot of rocks. I think you should add some taller weeds in the back. It will look incredible with some nice bright carpeting between the rocks. Maybe create a boundary of shadow between the weeds and the carpeting.


l was curious to see how the carpeting would look with some gaps in between, it's just something i've always wanted to do, but in the future i'm going to take some rocks out. As far as the weeds you say i'll plant some eleocharis vivipara in the back the only thing i'm worried about is the height i got to work with in my 10g. Then again that's why there is a thing called pruning/trimming .


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Would you say pruning promotes growth?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

of course! l've read extensively on the subject on prunning and so l have to agree especially when doing a dutch style set-up.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dutch?*

Dutch style setup?

Sorry, I'm a noob...


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

unlike this set-up he let his vivipara grow out to a upside down U which flatters his overall look.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

damn that is beautiful.. must be nice to have such a large tank to work with


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

don't worry about being a "noob" the important thing is that you want to learn, all of us at plantedtank were noobs at one point in our lifes so don't feel bad. 
http://theaquariumwiki.com/Dutch_Style 
That link would explain it better than what l could at what it is.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

is that what you would say you are going for? A dutch style planted tank?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

No what i'm setting up is an iwagumi, this is a dutch style set-up:










hope that helps!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> Well the site does say "sold out"


Gotcha  Tha would cause little trouble :hihi:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

So l was bored and did some water testing again and l gotta admit i was shocked at what my nitrites were. l guess my biological filter is taking it's time and has a mind of it's own. l knew l should of added some bacteria from my established 40g to speed up the process...


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

On the plus side you are showing nitrAtes, so SOMETHING is happening...


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Well i got my income taxes in and boy i'm happy. l bought me a little toy can you say goodbye to cell phone pictures? 

















time to put this baby to work!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Finally got my drop checker!










time for pressurized co2


----------



## bunnie1978 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tank looks great! I really like the simple layouts - I can't do it. I've got the collectoritis BAD!!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks, l tried to keep it simple. l find hardscaping the hardest since i'm indecisive about keeping the rocks in a certain position and always tempted to move it around. l think i'm catching collectoritis on my 48g rimless and it's not even set-up yet! Time to go to collectoritis annonymous and sit around in a circle and discuss my problems with others like me. Anyways l thought i'd update. l got a betta l stuck in (it's my nephews) l'd figure he'd love it all to himself/herself. l don't plan on keeping it for long just temporary. i'll prob get fish this friday or this weekend.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

*update 3/17/2010*

Just a update on the iwagumi so far:

as you can see the dhg is getting very tall









fts









betta up close









betta far away


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

well l guess it's time l did a update on my iwagumi before l get harrased. The dwarf hairgrass is now taller than my stones but l'm not going to give it a haircut yet l wanna grow it out a bit more. i'll post some pictures tommorow of the tank. l thought l was going to get fish in it last weekend but l've been using up the money for my 48g. l know i know shame on me but atleast they'll have a bigger home when l finally finish planting it .


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just thought l'd show you guys how tall the dhg has gotten. l love the growth and how green it's gotten. excuse the cloudiness l just did a water change on it. Also if you look closely l got a bit of algae on the rocks in the dead center but it's nothing out of control. l actually like natural look it gives best way to describe it would be like micro moss growing on the rock if such thing existed.

left side shot








right side shot








left side fts








center fts









l'm tempted to leave the carpet and maybe take out the stones and replace em with driftwood. lt's just l feel like l'm staring at the same look of tank over and over(l love watching the evolution of my tanks change) and it's not changing enough for me to enjoy the look as you would have it like in a let say dutch type set-up. Anyways i'll shut up and head to bed now.


----------



## bunnie1978 (Jan 22, 2010)

Perhaps you should breed some pretty fish in there... like some Apistogramma Cacatuoides or something... they like soft acidic, but can handle the water changes that come with dosing ferts. If you had a harem in there making babies, you would have some interesting things to watch!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great! This is a nice setup for a betta.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

bunnie1978 said:


> Perhaps you should breed some pretty fish in there... like some Apistogramma Cacatuoides or something... they like soft acidic, but can handle the water changes that come with dosing ferts. If you had a harem in there making babies, you would have some interesting things to watch!!


True but don't you think 10g is a bit small for apistos? l just always have a feeling that i could always improve on the habitat my fish live in and l like to strive for the best. 



hydrophyte said:


> That's looking great! This is a nice setup for a betta.


thanks hydro lt was originally going to be for some boraras brigittae if that's how you spell it, but due to my recent order of plants on my 48g l pretty much drained my bank accounts. It's been hard to do anything lately to this set-up not to mention the fact that l kinda got bored of it l don't think adding fish would help. maybe i'll have two jungle look tanks or maybe go mini riparium but l would hate to rip up my carpet I worked so hard to grow. l've always liked having a 10g to test out some scapes i've always wanted to do because it's on a smaller scale (cost wise) than let's say a 48g and for some odd reason if l screw up the look of a 10g it's not a biggy but on a 48 it's more time consuming only down side is that when my 10g actually ends up being something i'm very proud of, l can't copy it on my larger tank due to me not being self fulfilled since having two tank that look alike in my opinion feels like a waste unless you're into that sort of thing. l think within a week or so i'll finally decide on what's to become of this tank


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> unlike this set-up he let his vivipara grow out to a upside down U which flatters his overall look.


Your tank is looking great! I just started growing DHG in my 45 tall ... I'm gunna let it grow out as well.

PS do you know what kind of fish those are?

**SUBSCRIBED**


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks They are green neon tetras aka paracheirodon simulans.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How's the grass growing?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

looks good man. i cant wait for my DHG to start filling in!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry i've been away for far too long my job (HVAC/air conditioning) has kept me busy for most of the summer. l just tore this tank down yesterday and am deciding wether to re-do iwagumi with glosso as the carpet ada soil II or driftwood with the glosso and moss attached with maybe some anubias petite from my 48g.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

So l was messing around with some the driftwood l got and the pre-existing stones l had(yes they are that good looking l just had to use them again). Here are some of the messing around pics l was doing. Most likely i'll stick with the last picture set-up unless some of the members has some better advice and gives me some nice ideas . l got some glosso too ready to put in i'll probably have to do it the old "ug" way and do one by one(a pita) but I got a feeling it'll be a rewarding experience in the end.

















i really liked the mountain look 








glosso 








top view








sexy isn't it?









any comments welcomed good or bad. thanks guys


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

The two rock set ups look really nice, but the last one looks the best in my opinion, and you'll have more room for more plants.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

nice hard scape. Are you gonna use the dry start method?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't know i've never done the dry start method and don't know too much info about how to properly do it. l've heard glosso is a weed from some past threads but it's been a while.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Reminds me of a style III iwagumi. I haven't seen many on here, so it is always refreshing to see.

I have a couple suggestions regarding the hardscape. I like it the way it is now, but it seems a bit linear. I had the same problem when working on my hardscape. You essentially have a line of the four smaller stones in the front, and then a line of the larger stones in the rear. Maybe try moving one of your three larger stones forward and grouping two of the small stones with it.

One other question that I have is what stone is supposed to be the focal point. I am thinking that you want the largest stone on the right to be the focal point, but I am having some trouble telling due to the three large stones being similar in how high they sit in the tank.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Armonious said:


> Reminds me of a style III iwagumi. I haven't seen many on here, so it is always refreshing to see.
> 
> I have a couple suggestions regarding the hardscape. I like it the way it is now, but it seems a bit linear. I had the same problem when working on my hardscape. You essentially have a line of the four smaller stones in the front, and then a line of the larger stones in the rear. Maybe try moving one of your three larger stones forward and grouping two of the small stones with it.
> 
> One other question that I have is what stone is supposed to be the focal point. I am thinking that you want the largest stone on the right to be the focal point, but I am having some trouble telling due to the three large stones being similar in how high they sit in the tank.


l also thought about the linear four stones in the front look and didn't like it(i'll be moving that around). l know how the traditional iwagumi is and the golden rule and focal point etc.. but sometimes l feel like if i'm not going to enter in a competition l wouldn't worry about too much l mean people build their aquariums according to how they wish and to make them happy. Me, well l just try to keep it self satisfying. l will listen to your advice and switch it up a bit since I haven't filled it up with water yet, i'll prob do it this weekend or friday.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

pictures time  enjoy guys and gals.
bought some feeder ghost shrimp for 25cents  good and cheap clean up crew








side shot








up close of glosso








Peek-a-boo!








top view








obligatory fts








l was cleaning up my 48g and didn't have a place to put my anubias petite so yea..  l do like the look of it even tho it kinda screws with the iwagumi and l threw in some java ferns along. Feel free to comment good or bad.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

more pics after l did some water changes



























find waldo 








side shot








l'm thinking l need to buy and spread more glosso around








anddd the fts and sorry if it looks a bit sloppy i need to top off a bit.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

looks good

i think the rock layout takes away from a natural image its to symmetrical in my opinion

But it still is very pleasing to the eye


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks l tore this down and moved it over to a 30-c it's in the nano section 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/119965-shadows-first-30c-ada-shrimp-tank.html*

that's the link
*


----------

